# New Observation Hive



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

That looks very nice. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, just pine dimensional lumber, has screened bottom with tray and three feeder holes on top. The frame supports allow use of 6 medium frames , 4 deeps, or 2+3, which was my original intention.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You will Come to regret using Plexiglas! the bees will attach come to it and when you clean it will scratch and frost obscuring your view. 3/16 inch safety glass cannot be beat!


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a spare piece of plexiglass to swap out so that I don't have to clean in a hurry. I can switch to glass in the future. I wanted to put the photos right in the message, as the close-up shows several newly hatched eggs. I am new to posting, so I will have to figure it out. I am hoping to get photos of queen cells being started.


----------

